# new



## jere000 (Nov 8, 2009)

Decided to join this forum after finding like 20 different species of mantids lol and don't know how to care for any so i decided to come here to learn.I'm 14 i own 7 snakes that includes 1 baby eastern milk snake 1 blood python and 5 boas but anyways my main interest in mantids are orchid mantises,violin mantises, and Idolomantis diabolica i would like to know how to care for these species and see every ones set ups if i could.

Here is a few pics of my boas.

male salmon poss het albino







female salmon 100% het for albino


----------



## jere000 (Nov 8, 2009)

Whoops resized the smaller pic.


----------



## sbugir (Nov 8, 2009)

Welcome, nice snakes. I love boas


----------



## jere000 (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks there alot bigger now the female is over 3'6" and the male is about 3'.


----------



## sbugir (Nov 8, 2009)

Very nice. The largest snake I've owned, although not a boa, was a 4'6" corn snake. Poor ol' gal, I miss her  .


----------



## ismart (Nov 8, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Nov 8, 2009)

Nice snake pix, and welcome from Yuma, AZ! You've come

to the right place to learn about mantids!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 8, 2009)

Welcome there slithers and u too! from OHIO!


----------



## jere000 (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks everyone and my biggest snake right now is about 6'.


----------



## Katnapper (Nov 8, 2009)

Welcome to the group... nice to have you here.


----------



## revmdn (Nov 8, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## Rick (Nov 9, 2009)

Welcome


----------

